# Letter pair training



## martinba314 (Jan 4, 2020)

Would it be worth memorizing a complete list of images for every possible letter pair to improve my memo?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2020)

martinba314 said:


> Would it be worth memorizing a complete list of images for every possible letter pair to improve my memo?


That's what high-level BLD solvers do, but I think most of them learn them over time just by doing a lot (lot) of solves, rather than actually trying to sit down and memorize them as one would do with algorithms. Don't take my word for it though, I don't practice BLD often.


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 4, 2020)

No, I'd recommend just the ones you have trouble with. These are good sites if you need help.





CoLPI - collective letter-pair images database for BLD. In all languages.


A public collection of letter-pair images for blindfolded cubing, in all languages




bestsiteever.ru












Letter Pairs


Main A few things: - If you want to add a word, comment it on the next empty cell in that category. OR, send an edit request if you want. I'll add anyone I know (of) / can trust. - "People" refers to any sentient thing, fictional included. - Some words can be used in multiple categories. If you...




docs.google.com


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah, as Aerma said, just doing a lot of solves made pairs form in my head, many of which where bad, in which case you can refer to the link Skittleskp provided. But memorizing a list doesn't work all that well, I tried. It works but not good,


----------



## Habsen (Jan 4, 2020)

martinba314 said:


> Would it be worth memorizing a complete list of images for every possible letter pair to improve my memo?



For me it was totally worth it. It took a lot of time to create a good list and to learn it afterwards, however, transforming a letter pair to an image and vice versa becomes super fast. This was something I was spending a lot of time on in the beginning which was very frustrating. Right now, I am very happy that I did it.
Please note, that I decided to create a full list when I was only one month into blindsolving. So I don't really know whether this automatic forming of words after many solves would have worked for me.

Edit: You should also evaluate how serious you are going to be about blindsolving. If this is just a casual thing, i.e. you want be able to do 3BLD and maybe small MBLD attempts, I absolutely don't recommend putting in the effort to create such a list. You will make much more progress by just practicing.


----------



## Habsen (Jan 4, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> But memorizing a list doesn't work all that well, I tried. It works but not good,



I was actually surprised how well it worked when a used an anki flashcard app. It basically shows you letter pairs more often that you mess up a lot. But it also makes sure that you see all pairs every couple of days. Using this, I was able to learn my list of almost 600 pairs in three weeks with ~30 minutes a day. I expected it to be much harder.


----------



## martinba314 (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah, I'm learning 3-style starting with intuitively coming up with commutators, so I'd say I'm serious about becoming good or at least learning the necessary skills to be good at blind.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi,

After getting comfortable with letter pairs, and making a whole list of PAO for letter pairs, we can move onto letter quads, and start making a system for it.

Reference:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qykgjL4ZrDHRo6KFfwYkm-BMV8fTIMSEXOayqRaHhtc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 27, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> After getting comfortable with letter pairs, and making a whole list of PAO for letter pairs, we can move onto letter quads, and start making a system for it.
> 
> ...


I’m going to guess that the person who is inquiring about this is not looking to learn 5-style.


----------



## BlindNerd (Feb 17, 2020)

you can use quads for memo tho


----------

